# stepper motor



## ahmad_gsm (22 مايو 2006)

ارجو منكم المساعدة بالحصول على معلومات عن ال stepper motor
وشكرا.......


----------



## ahmad_gsm (2 يونيو 2006)

بقالي فترة وانا انتظر ردود من الاعضاء ولكن للاسف لا يوجد من مجيب ولكن اود ان اخبركم اني قد بحثت عن هذا الموضوع وبحمد الله وجدت ما اريده ولان ولائي واحترامي لهذا المنتدى العريق اود ان اقدم لكم ما وجدته عن هذا الموضوع لتعم المنفعة على الجميع 
http://www.uploading.com/?get=MO1ZC59O


----------



## احمد جميل مسلم (9 نوفمبر 2007)

http://www.interq.or.jp/japan/se-inoue/e_step.htm


----------



## احمد جميل مسلم (9 نوفمبر 2007)

http://www.doc.ic.ac.uk/~ih/doc/stepper/


----------



## احمد جميل مسلم (9 نوفمبر 2007)

http://www.ams2000.com/stepping101.html


----------



## احمد جميل مسلم (9 نوفمبر 2007)

http://www.aaroncake.net/circuits/stepper.asp


----------



## احمد جميل مسلم (9 نوفمبر 2007)

http://home.cogeco.ca/~rpaisley4/Stepper.html


----------



## احمد جميل مسلم (9 نوفمبر 2007)

http://www.cs.uiowa.edu/~jones/step/types.html


----------



## احمد جميل مسلم (9 نوفمبر 2007)

http://www.educypedia.be/electronics/motorstep.htm


----------



## احمد جميل مسلم (9 نوفمبر 2007)

http://etidweb.tamu.edu/projects/labview/stepper/motor.htm


----------



## احمد جميل مسلم (9 نوفمبر 2007)

http://g-line.chess.cornell.edu/G-lineStatus/G-lineManuals/StepperMotors/G-lineMotors.html


----------



## أبو عبده (27 نوفمبر 2007)

كله انجليزى 
ما فيش عربى


----------



## سيد بحرين (8 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم
ما هو حجم الموتور المطلوب


----------



## سيد بحرين (8 فبراير 2008)




----------



## سيد بحرين (8 فبراير 2008)




----------



## سيد بحرين (8 فبراير 2008)




----------



## esam19260 (23 فبراير 2008)

الاخوة الافاضل 
فى حاجة الى دائرة الكترونيه خاصة بدريف للتحكم فى 3 محركات خطوة من نوع pibolar 
650 ملي امبير 30 فولت ( لكل محرك خطوة ) متصلة ب parller port
اخوكم
عصام


----------



## korzaty (2 ديسمبر 2011)

thanks


----------



## ayman moh (11 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------

